# Just wondering what these bottles were used for and when they are from...info in general.



## Hoodwink (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi everyone,

 Recently I was given some bottles from my boyfriend's mother. She's had them in the attic for a long time and I've always admired them and wanted them! 

 ETA: I figured out how to add the pictures to the post.

 The first one is an green glass elephant shaped bottle. I googled for info and had no luck, couldn't even find something similar:







 The second is a fish shaped bottle, no words on it, no labels:






 and the third actually has labels and was imported redwine from Italy...it was imported to Boston Mass (I live in MA btw) and has the date of 1979 on it. The 







 Anyway, I was just wondering if the bottles had any worth and besides the last one, did they hold wine or something else? I love them very much, so the value isn't the most important detail but I am curious.

 Thanks in advance!


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 28, 2006)

What does the label say on the bottom one?


----------



## swizzle (Nov 28, 2006)

I'd guess that they are all wines from around the same time frame. That elephant would make a killer lamp. Nice bottles. Swizzle


----------



## Hoodwink (Nov 28, 2006)

Just thought I would add, the elephant bottle does say something on the bottom:

 CEVIN

 Not sure if that means anything.

 The other bottle's labels say:

 Top Label: Harvest 1979 Imported from Italy By Fellows Ltd. Boston, Mass

 Bottom Label: Chianti Argento Product Of Italy. Says the bottle contained 3 liters. Also says: S.N.C. FIGLI DI and D. CASTELLANI and Montecalvoli (Toscana) Italy.


----------



## Hoodwink (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks I wouldn't mind turning the elephant bottle into a lamp either, cool idea. I've seen people also put white xmas lights in different color bottles, maybe I'll try that for the holidays.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 29, 2006)

I have seen those type wine bottles at shows in my area. They had all types of animals, fish, swords and guns. They were made in Italy, Spain and from Germany they had life sized heads that were made in the 40s, 50s, and very early 60s. The guy and his wife did really well selling them and none were under $75. The heads were very popular and sold for $500 and up. They had a cobalt head that sold for $1600. If I see them this comming season I will get pics.


----------



## Hoodwink (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi There....

 I really know nothing about bottles. What do you mean by the head? 

 The bottle with the labels that has the only cork...well I guess that is not the original cork.

 Thanks for any info you can dig up!


----------

